# Proper socialization



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Update (pics to come I promise) all 15 ratties were born with 4 fingers and 5 toes. They are gaining about 5 grams a day and they all seem like cute little happy ratties. 

Quik question though.

How often should I handle the babies for proper socialization, and how should I handle them? 

Iâ€™ve been handling them in short bursts more frequently as theyâ€™ve grown, and I hold them in my hands and pet them lightly with my finger.

Yup there is only one problemâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦I want to keep like 10 of them (sad laugh) I shall have a very hard decision to make when they have to go to new homes.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Pick them up from day one and just hold them, pet them, talk to them and whatnot.

One reason I've always picked older rats--too hard to pick just one out of a cute litter of fuzzlets! xD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

When they are wee babies with their eyes closed, Ikiss them, stroke bellies, gently pull tails and paws, just to get them accustomed to it. They are getting used to your smell and your touch. I think some of the most important socialization is done before 2 weeks since once those eyes open, they start to zooom around! LOL


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you both! 

they are still under two weeks but they are getting there fast. I have been doing what both of you suggested, I just thought there might be more that I was missing. 

I'm glad you kiss your babies....... I think my family thinks i'm crazy/gross. It's nice to know some one out there understands!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I try to handel mine one at a time each and I will hold them till they calmdown or stop running away if they have a lot of energy.  My guys seem to LOVE coming out .*


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

all this talk of rat babies is so cute! i don't have the luxury of rattie babies because i am not a breeder, and i keep my boy well away from my girls in case of accidents, but i love hearing about all the socialising of the babies and all the kissing! i kiss my rats every day, all the time...i think i get on their nerves!


----------

